# Svoemesto Kayfun Five² RTA



## Rob Fisher (27/5/18)

I picked up a Svoemesto Kayfun Five² RTA at the Hall of Vape in Stuttgart from the Svoemesto stand... it's their latest offering in the range and despite the beautiful gold and rhodium Kayfuns they had for sale there the Five² edition is a DL Kayfun! Whooooo!

I haven't had a particularly good time with Kayfuns in the past and I guess it's because four years ago all we knew about were the Kayfun Clones and every one of them was absolute crap! I also never really tried any of the more recent Kayfuns because the draw was always too tight for me so when the chap at the booth told me this was a DL version I said "Gimmie"!

I tried to find some YouTube video's on it because of its juice flow control and airflow control options that always confuse the hell out of me... but it appears the product is so new there are only two reviews out and they are both in German. OK Let's wing it on my own!

The build was simple (Fused Clapton) and the posts are perfect with the little lips that help secure the legs. Went with my gut feel on the wicking and so far it seems I was spot on.

The Juice flow control is actually simple and all you do it hold the base and turn the tank clockwise till it stops and then reverse two full turns. The airflow is a bit of a pain because you seem to have to take the tank off the mod to slide the airflow ring up and move it.

Top fill a piece of cake...

How does it vape? Right off the bat, I know this is right up there with the Skyline, Dvarw for flavour. I will play with it for a few days before making a final call but this is one beautifully made RTA's that appears to work perfectly and is a Chicken Dinner! Never thought I would say that about a Kayfun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Ooh, @Rob Fisher , that is just marvellous!
Love it
So nice that you got it straight from the Svoemesto stand!
Winner

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/6/18)

Nice one. Beautifully machined!
Rob, in your opinion, is juice flow control really necessary when one looks at how well the cheaper RTA’s perform without it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/18)

Pixstar said:


> Nice one. Beautifully machined!
> Rob, in your opinion, is juice flow control really necessary when one looks at how well the cheaper RTA’s perform without it?



@Pixstar you bring up a very good point I hadn't considered... and the answer is an emphatic NO! I guess it's still there to tweak the level of juice exposed to the wick to fine tune depending on the mix etc... but if I had a choice I would say no.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/18)

Pixstar said:


> Nice one. Beautifully machined!
> Rob, in your opinion, is juice flow control really necessary when one looks at how well the cheaper RTA’s perform without it?


And the not so cheap ones like the Dvarw and the Rose3, which makes for less hassle and things that can go wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/22)

Decided to haul out the Kayfun 5² for a change!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/22)

This Kayfun had all the options to be an awesome high-end RTA... but despite it looking so great the internals are a fail. It leaks no matter what you do... it's great for a while and then it leaks! This is the fourth time it has come out of the display cabinet and the 4th time it's going back in.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/1/22)

Uncle Rob perhaps give this a try before you give up. Seems the little o-ring on the top cap needs to be lubed properly to avoid it not seating properly. 

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/kayfun-v5-leaking-problem-solved.810855/page-2

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/22)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Uncle Rob perhaps give this a try before you give up. Seems the little o-ring on the top cap needs to be lubed properly to avoid it not seating properly.
> 
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/kayfun-v5-leaking-problem-solved.810855/page-2



You are probably spot on because that O-Ring snapped when cleaning it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are probably spot on because that O-Ring snapped when cleaning it.



I do hope it works because that is one very nice and clean looking RTA. Always admired it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

